# Slots on forks?



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm new here so take it easy on me. I have noticed that some natural forks have a groove for tying on the bands & some don't. Is there a reason or just a personal preference? :bonk:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The purpose of band grooves is to have a more secure wrap. Many of us have found that in most cases they are unnecessary. The compression of the latex wrap is adequate. So yes it is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. I'm making my first natural or actually my first first slingshot. I'll post some photos if it turns out OK. I'm my worst critic. Holly fork, walnut end cap & fork caps.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have fun with it. That's what it's all about!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I hate making band grooves, so I make sure that the wraps grip well.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Call me old-fashioned but I like grooves on forks. I like that you can use less wrap and still be assured that it's going to hold.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I make HDPE frames. Grooves help on the slick surface. On the last one I made, I discovered they were to deep. It made it harder to start the ties. So, I like minimal grooves. Just enough to add the necessary grip. Approximately 1/16" deep. IMO


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The reason I hate them is because I have blown up good frames trying to cut them. I have lots of scrap rubber to make ties with. I will cut more in the future and hate them less as I get better at them: But for now? :cursin:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The grooves don't have to go all the way around and they don't even have to be on both sides. I like the look of those naturals with a flat radiussed fork end (as opposed to domed/hemispherical) and a single, subtle groove on the front only.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

PS, a simple tool to aid in forming square-ish grooves is to get a short length of hacksaw blade and clamp, press or glue it into a slot in a piece of wood.

Let's say a 4" length of blade and a block of 1" square wood, 4" long.

The slot should be blade width and the right depth that the teeth then stick out by the same depth you want your band groove to end up.

Use masking tape to mark out both edges of your groove and saw away until the wood bottoms out of the fork surface. Then you can carve or chisel the meat out from between the two saw cuts and hey presto! A sweet band groove. You could even use the remainder of your hacksaw blade to make another tool with three or four pieces of blade stacked up to cut a wider slot and use that to level the band groove to a consistent depth after the meat is chipped out of the groove.

I normally just use a 5/16" round file and groove front and back, but if I was to do Cheop style string band binding, I'd do it as per the above.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you for your advice.


----------

